# Choctawhatchee River 10-12-10



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Got to the landing near Red Bay a bit early so diddled around a little waiting for more daylight.There were a few clouds that made daylight a little slower showing up.

The river is perfect if you like low water fishing. The catch was 9 shellcrackers and 2 bream that were keepers. One shellcrack was huge by my standards. About 11 to 12 inches. Caught plenty that went back to grow up a bit. Ran out of worms but had to quit early anyway. Forgot to take the camera but now it's in my emergency box which stays in the boat. Saw only one other boat from 6:45 to 11:30 am. Low water keeps the larger boats on the hill or they go somewhere else which is fine by me. 

Right now is a good time to observe the shoreline cover since it is high and dry. Marking spots with a gps may prove valuable when the water is back to normal. 

Getting ready for trip to Texas. Dragging my antique jon boat out with me to fish the chain of lakes created on the Guadalupe River below New Braunfels. But, will hit the Choctaw a couple more times before I leave.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've only been on that river one time and it was when the water was really high back around this time last year. The bass bit ok, but not great. I would like to get back out there before it gets too cold.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's a great river for what I do. I'm not a basser but do see folks plugging now and then. There is a good bit of night fishing for cats using set hooks. Walton County has done an excellent job rebuilding several landings on the west side of the river. 

It's like any river, you have to fish it and learn the spots and what works. I'm still learning and find the low water provides a great deal of information for later use. It takes time. With the low water you don't go charging along unless you are looking for trouble. 

Here is a good link to find the boat launches in Walton
http://www.co.walton.fl.us/index.aspx?NID=615


----------

